# My two little meeces



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Here are my two mice. Both are pet store mice.

Bree - most active of the two. Doesn't like me to pick her up, but once I have her she's really good. Likes to squeek a lot.










Emi - more sedate. Poops a lot when I hold her. :? I've read that's a sign she is frightened?










The two of them together










I'm trying to learn genetics, so trying to decide what color they are.  I'm guessing Bree is some sort of Brindle, and Emi is chocolate? Does that appear right?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Squeaking and pooping are both things meeces do when frightened. I always pu a mouse down if it goes in my hand so they learn that if they want to come out and play, they'd better not do that.


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

If she's moving, Bree seems to be squeeking. Is that bad? Could she be in pain, or something? It's not very loud; I just thought it was kind of cute.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yikes! :shock: I just realized that I said 'put it down' if it goes in my hand when what I really meant was put if back in its tank. Just wanted to be clear on that!


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

No worries, I knew what you meant. :lol: Didn't even consider anything else until you mentioned it there.


----------

